# Catfish limit ?????????????



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Flathead limit is 5..........Channel is 10.................Unless you bowfish them and then there is no limit?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Where in the guide do you see no limit for bow fishing?


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think he's looking at the chart on page 16 of the guide, which doesn't give a limit. But if you read above that it says "Unless noted otherwise, all general regulations apply for the species listed (see pp.12-14)." So my interpretation of that is that whether you catch them or shoot them that your limited by the general regulation, or the general hook and line reg. which is on page 12. But that's just what I am looking at and I am not a CO.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

MSUFW07 said:


> I think he's looking at the chart on page 16 of the guide, which doesn't give a limit. But if you read above that it says "Unless noted otherwise, all general regulations apply for the species listed (see pp.12-14)." So my interpretation of that is that whether you catch them or shoot them that your limited by the general regulation, or the general hook and line reg. which is on page 12. But that's just what I am looking at and I am not a CO.


You are correct. The limits are the same for both hook/line and bow/spear


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

There is a limit and size limit. I posted the same question quite a while ago. 
The cats are the only ones you have a limit when bow fishing. The other rough fish have no limit. Makes no sense to me!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gstan1 said:


> There is a limit and size limit. I posted the same question quite a while ago.
> The cats are the only ones you have a limit when bow fishing. The other rough fish have no limit. Makes no sense to me!


Okay so make it illegal to spear/bow channel and flathead. Then it would be consistent.

I dont think channel and flathead are considered rough fish. That's probably why?


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

sureshot006 said:


> Okay so make it illegal to spear/bow channel and flathead. Then it would be consistent.
> 
> I dont think channel and flathead are considered rough fish. That's probably why?


They are not rough fish so that's why there is a limit. But I'm not sure why you can shoot them? The only non rough fish you can shoot. Again, makes no sense to me!
There must be a reason. Someone might know how they got into the bowfishing arena in the beginning? Anyone?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gstan1 said:


> They are not rough fish so that's why there is a limit. But I'm not sure why you can shoot them? The only non rough fish you can shoot. Again, makes no sense to me!
> There must be a reason. Someone might know how they got into the bowfishing arena in the beginning? Anyone?


You can spear pike, musky and perch depending on the waters. Just examples of non-rough fish you can harvest without hook and line


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

sureshot006 said:


> You can spear pike, musky and perch depending on the waters. Just examples of non-rough fish you can harvest without hook and line


True, although there are seasons for them and you can't bowfish for them. 
Who knows how they come up with these things.


----------



## Cheye (Dec 9, 2016)

I was under the impression you could bow fish pike during the normal winter season 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheye said:


> I was under the impression you could bow fish pike during the normal winter season
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Don't think so... never heard of that being legal.


----------



## Cheye (Dec 9, 2016)

Glad I never tried it. Lol. I built a shanty so you could shoot a bow once but it never made it to the ice. Girlfriend stole it and made a shed for her garden supplies.... I guess you could shoot carp and rough fish though the ice still 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

